# Fun Saturday Milling a Monster (for my LT30 that is)



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

A client needed this Hickory log milled so they could build a 42"x9' Family dining table. The log had been laying there for 2 years but once I sawed it to 9'2" you could clearly see that all of the sapwood was punky but the heartwood was great. The most intense part of the job was getting it out of the hole and up on the mill "WHEW". I will post what pics I have at this time and more after I go back and pick up what I will be putting in the kiln.


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

more pics


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

more pics


----------



## qbilder (Dec 19, 2010)

WOW!!!! The entire log was a crotch. I'd love to have had a center cut slab from that one.


----------



## klr650 (Apr 4, 2010)

That's a nice log for sitting in a hole for 2 years.

What thickness did you end up milling it to?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man I bet you did play the dickens getting that bad boy on your saw. That is some pretty wood and a great looking machine. I wish you had been around there when I had my place there in Somerville back in the late 80's. My old place has rotted down by now.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

Looking GOOD:thumbsup::thumbsup: I want to see the pics of the next turn. How MUCH crotch material is that going to roll out?????.


JMC and Daren , got my DH kiln loaded to the gill 4,000-4,500 BF ( mostly crotch and odd ball pcs). I cheated I purchased a metal insulated (door panels) building (floor insulated also) to experiment with (actually had it for storage). So far holds heat and circulates good. 

Don't mean to hijack thread JMC, just knew we discussed our kilns in the past. You going to dry this also???

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's LOVE,
Tim


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

First of all I was mistaken, it's hickory not walnut "duh" (got a lot to learn). It was so nice and dark when I cut the ends off I just knew we hit the jackpot. Most of it was cut into 6/4, unfortunatly no crotch slabs. It did cut pretty good for hickory from what I hear, especially for lying arround for 2 years. About 200 BF is going into my kiln, mostly 14-18" slabs. Hopefully it won't get too crazy and they'll get a good yeild fromm it. It was a lot of fun cutting it with my son-n-law and the customer, the customer had his kubota and was a lot of help, it couldn't lift the log but with a bunch of inginuity (I guess that's how you spell it) we manged to roll it out of the hole and onto the mill. He said it was worth the price of adission to watch and be a part of it all. And of course you all know it was like being on a treasure hunt through every slice. 4,500 BF WOW that's a whole lot of wood, I can fill mine full with 400 BF but I need to work on my circulation 300 is airy and comfy for now.


----------



## Tennessee Tim (Dec 15, 2010)

I thought it didn't look like black walnut but I've never cut or seen what some call here "white" walnut aka butternut. It's beautiful anyway. I've seen a lot of hickory cabinets lately.

I had to add extra circulation to my kiln and expect extra heat to debugg. Found a 5 speed high volume cooktop double blower exhaust fan. Wired it up on low but will boost up two #2 stage after D/Hing, not quite enough heat rolling over from top but don't want to overboost the D/H's capabilities from too much air flow.

Post us a few final pics. 

Your more man than I am, I couldn't pass up a crotch cut especially with the look that one appeared to have as a long double. You may have been correct to cut for the quality. Always a chance that the doubles grew with trash/leaves caught in them and they snap apart at that seam when cut, but that's the risk, Daren and I ( I'm sure others) have gotten our hearts broken from expectations but have gained from some of the risks.


I know it don't take long to overload the tractor or saw. The 10 ft x 36" maple was a balancing act BUT AAAHHH it was looking good. The 24' oaks I gently set on saw with my 953 Cat loader.

Have a Blessed day in Jesus's Love,
Tim


----------



## JMC'sLT30 (Oct 26, 2010)

For the customer I had to get the most out of the log although it was very tempting we didn't do it. Good thing too, got down to about a 10"x12" chunk in the middle and turned to get some figure in 4/4 stock but they were falling apart so we just cut the rest into leg stock.


----------

